# DS #DSi 0131: Pokémon White Version (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6904^^

Do not ask for ROM links!


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

What took you? Also FIRST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Already have the EU version, so, whatever. But does it matter for stuff like the Global Link?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 6, 2011)

Neat. Now I can test save compatibility with the E release and wifi. -o-


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

rahxen said:
			
		

> trigao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm so confused T_T


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 7, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> rahxen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that guy was wrong. This is the legit USA version of Pokemon White. The USA version of Pokemon White & Black were not up for links yet, so there was a EUR version supposedly disguised as the USA version lurking around there.

This is the real deal.


----------



## Mmarzex (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone been able to use mystery gift successfully on this release?


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> trigao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you for explain


----------



## Cbajd5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I honestly don't think there's any difference between the US and EU English copies. All the things people said were going to be diferent between them aren't changed at all. There's no ESRB warning, and the clock is in the 24 hour format.

This is between the EU ROM and my copy of the US game I purchased. But there's still a country code on it, so I guess that makes it different enough to warrant different releases.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 7, 2011)

Bad gateway? Ha! Hopefully it works on wood


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Mar 7, 2011)

People are wondering whether these have the am/pm on the clocks


----------



## devilworld (Mar 7, 2011)

any words on it being a full dump as the EU version was nuked for no dsi data? is this one looking good?? i hope come tommorow morning it doesnt get NUKED stamped on it.


** off topic, peeps been seeing the porns on dsromnews's site? XD


----------



## m2pt5 (Mar 7, 2011)

The same hex edits that work for the E version also fix the No Exp AP on this version, despite the differing CRCs.



			
				Mmarzex said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to use mystery gift successfully on this release?



Yes. I got the Liberty Ticket.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 7, 2011)

The game manages to load up and play fine on the DSONE, but after finishing the first battle with the starter Pokemon, I get no exp.


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

that release works fine on wood 1.26

exp gain and no freezes


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think there's any difference between the US and EU English copies. All the things people said were going to be diferent between them aren't changed at all. There's no ESRB warning, and the clock is in the 24 hour format.
> 
> This is between the EU ROM and my copy of the US game I purchased. But there's still a country code on it, so I guess that makes it different enough to warrant different releases.


There is a difference when it comes to wi-fi. The servers aren't the same.


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

i take me think about a curious fact.... my U vesion of Pokemon Platinum dont have am/pm hours.... its 24h ....


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> What took you? Also FIRST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does matter for stuff like Global link.


----------



## A5J4DX (Mar 7, 2011)

finally


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

i is happy.


----------



## Jharell (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an Acekard 2i and updated my AKAIO.
When I try to load this rom it gives me a "System File Is Missing"
I've never gotten this before, what's it mean?


----------



## devilworld (Mar 7, 2011)

@jharrel

OH S_HITTT DUDE

you need to sterilize your sd card with rubbing alchohol....




















joking


----------



## Saken (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Cbajd5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.
Actually, if it is how you say, then how come you can play against japanese, australians, europeans, etc. and not just Americans?


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@jharrel
try to disable soft-reset and ap fix for that rom, everything else you may keep on default


----------



## MatrixMaster3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh sh*t! n00b rush a'comin'!


----------



## Wuschmaster (Mar 7, 2011)

this is a fail and bad dump in so many ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



first the dsi area is missing... other than that it matches the european rom in every single byte.

stupid smokers go back into your cave smokin and stop releasing useless shit


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. I just needed to know. Also, ready the bunker!


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get it. I'm sure with an European game you can't get access to a japanese event. That's what I mean.


----------



## Jharell (Mar 7, 2011)

@ECKIN THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## devilworld (Mar 7, 2011)

AMAZING LOOOOOOLS TO MAXTRIX MASTER

@WUSH : GOD FUUCKIN DAMIT

@HYPER SHADOW: I CONCUR!!


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@Jharell
np bro, enjoy the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> first the dsi area is missing...


well but it says so on the nfo file


----------



## Saken (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big deal, everyone eventually gets the same (Wifi) events -.-

It's not like GameFreak/Nintendo favour americans...


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wuschmaster said:
			
		

> this is a fail and bad dump in so many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they release the SAME rom again? That would be useless. And how about testing the game, before saying it's europe? If you already got the Liberty ticket event in eur. vers., you can't get it again. If you can get it with the rom posted now than it's US.


----------



## trigao (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @Jharell
> np bro, enjoy the game
> 
> 
> ...



so far i know.... ALL dsi enchanced games havent dsi stuff....... there is no way to dump perfectly this.....


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they favor Japanese. They get more events than us.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'm talking about the English versions. The only difference may be the servers they connect to for events.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only events but maybe the Global link. I tested it, you can connect for Jpn, but not for Eur or US since it's down for maintenance.


----------



## kelvinphua (Mar 7, 2011)

does the save file in eur be used in the usa version?


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@kelvinphua
There's a possibility. The JP save of soulsilver worked on the US release if I'm not mistaken.

I'll check it out in a couple of minutes anyway


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

kelvinphua said:
			
		

> does the save file in eur be used in the usa version?


It can be used in US.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 7, 2011)

You can use the (E) save for this. Also, you can interchange the save between both version. You can use the white save, rename it to black and it would work in black and vice versa. Tested it myself, worked. So catching them all is gonna be very easy.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> You can use the (E) save for this. Also, you can interchange the save between both version. You can use the white save, rename it to black and it would work in black and vice versa. Tested it myself, worked. So catching themm all is gonna be very easy.


Actually, the White City/Black Forest is all buggy when you interchange saves between versions. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 7, 2011)

If you kids care so much about the DSi enhancement why not buy the actual game? Stop your bitchen'


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 7, 2011)

akfgpuppet said:
			
		

> If you kids care so much about the DSi enhancement why not buy the actual game? Stop your bitchen'



Those enhancements are worthless. The only reason you'd want to run the game in DSi mode is to be able to use WPA and WPA2 wifi encryptions because you'd be too lazy to change your router to WEP temporarly.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

What DOES make buying the game is the IR. Makes everything really fast.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Those enhancements are worthless. The only reason you'd want to run the game in DSi mode is to be able to use WPA and WPA2 wifi encryptions because you'd be too lazy to change your router to WEP temporarly.


Video chat says hi.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

akfgpuppet said:
			
		

> If you kids care so much about the DSi enhancement why not buy the actual game? Stop your bitchen'


Who's bitching? Who mentioned kids?
People are complaining because they want to use the game on a CycloDS iEvo. The game refuses to boot the game in DSi mode because it detects that the game is DSi-enhanced and is missing the proper data.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the one who is more worthless of them all. Why would I want to see the face of some kid I don't know when playing?


----------



## pikachu945 (Mar 7, 2011)

I though I read somewhere that PoleSmokers dump was just E renamed


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 7, 2011)

pikachu945 said:
			
		

> I though I read somewhere that PoleSmokers dump was just E renamed



Nope it's not. The CRC and md5 don't match. They match the dump I made of my US white and black cartbridge though.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Mar 7, 2011)

Stupid question, but does this release have to be patched? I'm like 99% sure it does, but I just want to make sure. DSi0125-PWV-MX.rar is the filename of the one I downloaded. (file packed 3/4/2011) When I put this on my AK2i, I'll be upgrading to the latest AKAIO firmware. The file origin was the Pokemon_White_UNCRACKED_USA_NDS-PoleSmokers ps-pokewu.zip  release.

Thanks!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Probably the one who is more worthless of them all. Why would I want to see the face of some kid I don't know when playing?


I'm pretty sure that video chat is for friends you've actually added to your Pal Pad.
I don't know what's wrong with you consider some random kids as "your friends".


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hopefully since I'm using White, going from an (E) save to a (U) save will be minor unless otherwise.


----------



## frosty-7 (Mar 7, 2011)

hello forum ...um dont "TELL ME"  where the pkmn bl/wht linxxx ??
been searchin all day 
its out here now (US) or at least thats what gamefaqs says


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> Hopefully since I'm using White, going from an (E) save to a (U) save will be minor unless otherwise.


Pokesav recognizes EU Pokemon as American, so it shouldn't make any difference if you swap regions.
And I'm assuming that you'll also have no problems with Wi-Fi (contrary to switching from JP to EU), since the EU and US ROMs are 99% identical.

@frosty-7: GTFO, asking for links is against the rules.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> LinkX9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what's the 1%?


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nah, no problems. And why is it that they are 99% identical? What's the 1% that it isn't?


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@lacrymosa967
it runs fine on Ak2i (without patch) if you disable soft-reset and ap fix.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

The CRC apparently doesn't match, which can only mean that they changed something within the ROM. I have no idea what they changed though.


----------



## frosty-7 (Mar 7, 2011)

well im sure alot of you guys have it and you got from somwhere other than your local gamestop (which is no where near me!)


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 7, 2011)

to YayMii: I see. What about for example time? Is it AM/PM or is it like that 2100 hours thing?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> to YayMii: I see. What about for example time? Is it AM/PM or is it like that 2100 hours thing?


IGN's review shows it as 24h, people with the legit game are reporting that the game is 24h (and that GameFreak forgot to put in the ESRB message that they put in all the other Pokémon games *UN-RETRACTED*). So it seems that so far, there aren't any visible differences between the EU version and the US version. It's just laziness on the developer's part IMO.


----------



## shadow theory (Mar 7, 2011)

I can also confirm that the US retail copy shows 24h rather than AM/PM.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

damn Nintendo, you lazy asses.

But thank for clarifying that shadow theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  !


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, you can't really call it laziness. The DS clock is 24hours too.


----------



## LinkX9 (Mar 7, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> damn Nintendo, you lazy asses.
> 
> But thank for clarifying that shadow theory
> 
> ...



No surprise. Guess they knew that it was gonna go well so they got lazy. *sighs*


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, you can't really call it laziness. The DS clock is 24hours too.


You can, since the Japanese version already had the AM/PM clock. They removed it in the European version since they don't use AM/PM, but they didn't bother putting it back for the North American version.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partially the reason why I'm going to study my Japanese more - so I don't have to put up with the english translations and content alteration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That means I need to relearn all the pokemon and move names though...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

I really don't get the reason to complain about the game using 24hour clock?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't get the reason to complain about the game using 24hour clock?


I'm pretty much complaining that the EU version has no visible differences to the US version, even moreso since neither have region-coding in their header data.


----------



## pleanbean (Mar 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't get the reason to complain about the game using 24hour clock?


Its less of a complaint and more of a way to distinguish between the European and US versions of the game...


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't get the reason to complain about the game using 24hour clock?


I guess it's a good thing to know what time it is when playing.

Though they were lazy when they just didn't put it there.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never really has, outside of some of the differently spelled words, like Color to Colour. Although this is the first time the European version ever came out before the US version.


----------



## rerp (Mar 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really don't get the reason to complain about the game using 24hour clock?



I think it's because implementing the 12hr clock was a such a simple task and people are pissed that Nintendo skipped it because they are probably too lazy to.

Or it could just be that the people are pissed that they didn't play the (E) version, waited for the (U) one, only to find out that there are so little differences.


----------



## Chicken0895 (Mar 7, 2011)

If I"m not aloud to ask for a link, and people aren't allowed to post a link, then how the hell do we know where to download these? Everyone seems to know except me.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Chicken0895 said:
			
		

> If I"m not aloud to ask for a link, and people aren't allowed to post a link, then how the hell do we know where to download these? Everyone seems to know except me.


See the file name on the first post?

Use Google.


----------



## Chicken0895 (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Chicken0895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_0 I feel so stupid. I did google it, found the first two results to be this site, and stoped reading. Little did I know _one of the other results_ was the download page.

Thanks for replying so quickly.

Edit: I does not work. I did the ap patch and I tried using the emulator Desume 0.8.7. It is stuck on a loop, everytime I press new game, it loops back to the start screen. I feel like such a noob. What should I do?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Now I just have to hope I don't get banned.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Now I just have to hope I don't get banned.


For mentioning Google? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still find it funny how he didn't look for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## VLinh (Mar 7, 2011)

I didnt see any differences in the clocks they used in both (U) and (E), so i guess the main difference between them would be the servers the games connect to? I overheard US as a server and then EU has a server, that could be the difference. And its more confusing since they share the same game ID, ugh!

Just a quick reminder to me if you could tell me, does the clocks in the USA version have am/pm?


----------



## Chicken0895 (Mar 7, 2011)

Chicken0895 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I really should have looked more than two seconds. What should I do about the looping?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Chicken0895 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I really swhould have looked more than two seconds. What should I do about the looping?


Looping?

lolwut?


----------



## Chicken0895 (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Chicken0895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I press new game in Desmume 0.9.7 in just loops back to the "press Start" page. In fact when I click anything It loops back.


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Chicken0895 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shall wait for a Desume fix.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @lacrymosa967
> it runs fine on Ak2i (without patch) if you disable soft-reset and ap fix.


i tried clean and patched on acekard2i with akaio 1.8.6 and it does NOT load (with and without ap bypass). i tried what Eckin says and it loads. now to see if the exp AP is in effect...


----------



## MrMoneybags (Mar 7, 2011)

If this is the US version, where's the ESRB warning?  That's my question.  You can't say they "forgot" to put it there since I"m pretty sure it's mandated by law.  Until I see an official US cartridge not show the ESRB warning, this is just a re-upload of a European version if not the SweeTnDs upload.  And I'm still really confused.


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a retail copy of Pokemon Black, it does not show the ESRB rating in-game.
Also, why does Japan get a 12-hour clock but the EUR and USA versions only get a 24-hour clock!? Bull!


----------



## zt8989 (Mar 7, 2011)

where can i get the download link?who could pm me a link?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like they dropped the ball on this one and mainly rebranded the Euro one for the USA release... Which is unfortunate I guess. Still it is Pokemon regardless.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't really care if the US version is just a rebranded EUR version, because really, the ROM header says "TWL-IRAO-???"
It's neither an European game nor an US game.

As long as I get the NA box and as long as the game card shows TWL-IRAO-USA, I'm fine with it.
Also, it worked when I transfered the shiny beasts and Celebi from the Gamestop event, while with the European rom, we weren't able to transfer the Gamestop Celebi.


----------



## shadowhog006 (Mar 7, 2011)

how to make it work with no$cash?


----------



## Xmortal (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I registered in the pokemon.com and has worked in Pokemon.es


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard that PoleSmokers dump of Pokemon Black and White is missing the DSi data. Wouldn't that make this a nuke or bad dump?


----------



## NicciN (Mar 7, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I have a retail copy of Pokemon Black, it does not show the ESRB rating in-game.
> Also, why does Japan get a 12-hour clock but the EUR and USA versions only get a 24-hour clock!? Bull!



Thats ok, the EUR version has USA date format.  So everyone is unhappy


----------



## Sinchero (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone post the CRC's of the retail US game so we can compare it to this one?


----------



## swordfish213 (Mar 7, 2011)

Since they say Mom in the EU release (and UK spells it Mum) i'd say the EU release is just the USA release rebadged, I wouldn't expect any content to be different.


----------



## CowColor (Mar 7, 2011)

You know how all the past American pokemon games like D/P and HG/SS all have the ESRB rating at the start of the game? this one doesn't. Strange? Or maybe its a EU copy? but i don't think so since i seen a video of someone from the US unboxing the game and playing it and it didn't have the ESRB at the start of the game but the ESRB was on his box and the cartridge.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

swordfish213 said:
			
		

> Since they say Mom in the EU release (and UK spells it Mum) i'd say the EU release is just the USA release rebadged, I wouldn't expect any content to be different.



Do you seriously think that they'll check up all the UK spellings and make another script?


----------



## Saken (Mar 7, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who gives a flying shit, why do americans have to have something "different"?


----------



## swordfish213 (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> swordfish213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't be too hard to do a Find and Replace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but no I don't really care or expect it. I'm not even sure if other games do, I know Scribblenauts does but thats for obvious reasons.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Wuschmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the ROM in a hex editor and compared with the EUR release and it's definitely IDENTICAL.
The different CRC32 is ONLY because PoleSmokers did not dump the dsi area.


----------



## BjBerg (Mar 7, 2011)

Cbajd5 said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think there's any difference between the US and EU English copies. All the things people said were going to be diferent between them aren't changed at all. There's no ESRB warning, and the clock is in the 24 hour format.
> 
> This is between the EU ROM and my copy of the US game I purchased. But there's still a country code on it, so I guess that makes it different enough to warrant different releases.


huh? i actually see a ESRB warning on the packing... so why also ingame?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 7, 2011)

For the people that missed this earlier, the credits in the game credit both NoA and NoE meaning that the same game image is used for both regions.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> For the people that missed this earlier, the credits in the game credit both NoA and NoE meaning that the same game image is used for both regions.



It's true. even the cheats in the latest database say (E)/(U), same codes with no changes at all apparently (some of the pokemon games use different codes from different regions for those who don't know).


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 7, 2011)

anyone else having a problem where pokemon are not leveling up on m3 real.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Mar 7, 2011)

What? I thought LUE got the scene release.
They had it out little after midnight on the 6th.


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 7, 2011)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> anyone else having a problem where pokemon are not leveling up on m3 real.


did u patched the rom????
have u guys been under a rock??


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 7, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> LUGiA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how it is; easier to ask a stupid question than actually expend the effort do some reading and research beforehand.
Oh well, I guess LUGIA will just have to go buy the game instead.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck. I got to route 2 and I realized that I wasn't gaining EXP.

Applied newest AKAIO and it works.

I knew that battle with N was harder than was it was suppose to be...damn...

and I found a lvl 7 lilipup in the wild. >_


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 8, 2011)

Lets just wait for a new dump of the games, Black and White, since these are missing DSi data.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 8, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> Lets just wait for a new dump of the games, Black and White, since these are missing DSi data.


That only matters if you have a CycloDSi iEvo. Which the majority of people here don't have.
And there are also quite a few that don't have DSis either.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2011)

does this patch work with it?
http://filetrip.net/f24193-Pokemon-Black-a...te-EFs-1-0.html


----------



## Splych (Mar 8, 2011)

tried it , works nicely . 
i found a version that was already patched and am using the latest firmware of akAIO .
it's been a while since i've actually used my DS .


----------



## kms2061 (Mar 8, 2011)

The dump is bit-for-bit identical to the european dump, except 0x200 - 0xFFF has been nuked. Just stick with the eur dump for now.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 8, 2011)

im totally playing the legit version.


----------



## Zurren (Mar 8, 2011)

kms2061 said:
			
		

> The dump is bit-for-bit identical to the european dump, except 0x200 - 0xFFF has been nuked. Just stick with the eur dump for now.


Hahaha, oh wow.
Well, whatever. I'm not in any hurry to play this game (again), so I guess I can wait one month or so until this is cleared up (and we maybe get a dump from another group, I don't know).
I know I could just be playing the (E) version, but I'm weird and I prefer to use (U) versions whenever possible.


----------



## kms2061 (Mar 8, 2011)

As some people have mentioned earlier, it could be that the same game image is being used for both regions. After all, the game ID in the dump is IRAO (IRBO for black). The last letter indicates region. For USA, its E; for EUR, its P. Here it's just O. That and the credits having both NOA and NOE staff sections.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone know yet if the North American English games share the same Mystery Gift server as the European and Australian English games?  I suppose we'll know, one way or the other, if the Liberty Pass is still available to North America after the 10th of April (it's advertised end date here), and on up to the 22nd (Europe) and 28th (Australia).


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Mar 8, 2011)

i got some text error while using the open patch anyone pls help......


----------



## Zorua (Mar 8, 2011)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> i got some text error while using the open patch anyone pls help......



You're getting the error because your open patch doesn't have the code for the (U) version. Try this guide. It has pictures as well. Also, I'm croagunk.master.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Mar 8, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Werewolfzoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O hi..... TEXT5BA68128(Some japenese letters) That is the error....


----------



## Zorua (Mar 8, 2011)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edited the other post. Look at it.


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Mar 8, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Werewolfzoark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooh... i saw the guide but never looked at the first page..... Thnx.. really helped out....


----------



## Zorua (Mar 8, 2011)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Anyone know yet if the North American English games share the same Mystery Gift server as the European and Australian English games?  I suppose we'll know, one way or the other, if the Liberty Pass is still available to North America after the 10th of April (it's advertised end date here), and on up to the 22nd (Europe) and 28th (Australia).


If the US version indeed is identical to the EU version, then it will use the same Mystery Gift servers.


----------



## Saken (Mar 9, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Australia and my HG(U) picks up *Australian* events, despite the fact that it's the American release..


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2011)

It might go by IP?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 9, 2011)

the small difference of this game is irelivent, so what if its 24 hour and not am/pm. Just enjoy the game.

btw i managed to get (J) mystery gifts from here (Australia) im guessing they might share all events, just a clue?


----------



## Zurren (Mar 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It might go by IP?


I know that at least the Japanese version doesn't, since I've been able to grab all of the B/W Mystery Gift stuff from here with a Japanese ROM.
My guess is that even though the game themselves might be the exact same thing, there are some little different things somewhere that tell them which server to use. Who knows. Maybe we'll know the truth once we get some event that differs between the (E) and (U) versions.


----------



## neogba (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the Pokemon white rom for my ttds and i would really like a decrypting, patch, whateverthingy. i already have the infolib and all that stuff. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 9, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gen IV games have no bearing on B&W.  It's already common knowledge that there are no distinct, regionalized Wi-Fi events in Gen IV.  The only thing it judges by is language.  All English Gen IV games released everywhere shared the same server; it was just a matter of TPCi choosing not to advertise certain Wi-Fi events in certain regions.  If you had an English game and knew to check for them, though, you could get them regardless of whether you were in the appropriate region or not.

I'm just hoping to confirm Gen V operates in the same way.  It'd suck if they decided to treat European English and North American English games as seperate and program different servers into them.  The ROMs have different CRCs, so it's not a sure thing.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 9, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the Pokemon Black (USA) topic someone spoke and said the CRC values are different because the DSi-enhanced portion was stripped or nuked from the USA rom and that the rom is actually the same bit for bit to the EUR dump. I haven't tested it myself to see if this is true though.... It would prove that these games are region-free if it hasn't been proven already.


----------



## Gohobojoe (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm... Does the game always start in Autumn or is that just because it's a EUR version?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 9, 2011)

Gohobojoe said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Does the game always start in Autumn or is that just because it's a EUR version?


The game starts in Autumn no matter what, and changes seasons every month.


----------



## Zurren (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, it depends on the month you start it. Each season lasts one month, so if someone were to start their game in April, it would be Winter.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 10, 2011)

Zurren said:
			
		

> Actually, it depends on the month you start it. Each season lasts one month, so if someone were to start their game in April, it would be Winter.



Confirmed.
I tried a new sav file, Set my DS date to april 9th 2011 and the game started in winter season.


----------



## KellyLauzon (Mar 10, 2011)

does any one new the 1 hit kill code the will work on the usa rom of pokemon white and black


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 11, 2011)

KellyLauzon said:
			
		

> does any one new the 1 hit kill code the will work on the usa rom of pokemon white and black



Wrong forum dude.
Try to ask that here: http://Cheats.gbatemp.net/forum

More specifically here: http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php?topic=5883
That is the forum specialized in cheats/codes/ARDS. this one is not.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 12, 2011)

can somebody tell me the features Nintendo limits to you if you pirate it?


so far

1. all IR Functions don't work (obviously)
2. Game Sync Doesn't work / Neither does GAME SYNC SETTINGS in the start menu (freezes with creating data)
3. the Wireless Entralink doesn't work either (or I'm doing something wrong)

it detected my brothers C-Gear...but coulden't do much but "chat or thank"


----------



## Zurren (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that my Game Sync worked perfectly (and still works perfectly) on my Japanese Black. Wouldn't this problem be happening because


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> TPCi announced that they'll be opening their version of the Global Link website on March 30th.


of this?

As for the Entralink functions, I've never been able to try them with someone else, but I remember being able to at least go to that area where you find your DW Pokémon on my Japanese save file.


----------



## jabjab (Mar 16, 2011)

been using the black euro rom and after having beaten the elite four etc the first time i now have access to route 11. (east of opelucid)
2 of the 3 of the trainers there have spoken to me in 'foreign' (was french)
is this due to the euro rom or is it the same in US one and its just a 'pokemon trainers travelling all over the world' etc?

(also had ~5 freezes which has never happened on any other game but this. lastest akaio 4gb class 6 adata.)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2011)

jabjab said:
			
		

> been using the black euro rom and after having beaten the elite four etc the first time i now have access to route 11. (east of opelucid)
> 2 of the 3 of the trainers there have spoken to me in 'foreign' (was french)
> is this due to the euro rom or is it the same in US one and its just a 'pokemon trainers travelling all over the world' etc?
> 
> (also had ~5 freezes which has never happened on any other game but this. lastest akaio 4gb class 6 adata.)


well, in hg/ss, there were some traveling trainers who speak in diff. languages. maybe they did the same.


----------



## jabjab (Mar 16, 2011)

ok thanks, not played pokemon since ruby so been a while.


----------



## MBison (Mar 21, 2011)

Trying to figure out what this works on.. Does this work on CycloDS 2.2? I think I'm having the no-gain-experience issue.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

MBison said:
			
		

> Trying to figure out what this works on.. Does this work on CycloDS 2.2? I think I'm having the no-gain-experience issue.


try this thread. there's an ap patch here by retrogamefan.
http://gbatemp.net/t281344-pokemon-b-w-ap-discussion-thread


----------



## Jokiz (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone got this working on EZflash 4?


----------

